# Any Questions about Thanksgiving Dinner?



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

The answers are all here, linked from the Home Page:



*Table Manners*


 ​

*Have a great Thanksgiving! *​








​


----------



## DownByTheRiverSide (Oct 25, 2009)

*Cornbread Dressing for Turkey*

I would think that most people already have done their cooking, but if anyone would like it, message me and I can share my own recipe for good old Southern Cornbread Dressing. I hope everyone has a happy and safe holiday !!


----------

